# V53 Error



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

ok so this is the first time i've had this error stick around
typically the picture freezes and then i'll get that error and a restart will fix it.

this time around after every restart of the tivo the problem would return.

eventually i could get local channels but other channels still give the V53 error

i've done the usual, check the channel strength, etc..

my SNR is 37 (which has worked before) with 95% signal. I have filtered this down to 31 and 75% with no difference.

channel strength is at 90-95, again i've filtered this down to 75 with no change.

right now i pulled the cable card and i'm waiting to re-pair the card.

but if that doesnt work, any other ideas? I guess i could get the card replaced but wanted to ask first

Update: getting it re-paired did work
mods you can delete this thread (I can't seem to find a way to do it personally)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

djjuice said:


> ok so this is the first time i've had this error stick around typically the picture freezes and then i'll get that error and a restart will fix it. this time around after every restart of the tivo the problem would return. eventually i could get local channels but other channels still give the V53 error i've done the usual, check the channel strength, etc.. my SNR is 37 (which has worked before) with 95% signal. I have filtered this down to 31 and 75% with no difference. channel strength is at 90-95, again i've filtered this down to 75 with no change. right now i pulled the cable card and i'm waiting to re-pair the card. but if that doesnt work, any other ideas? I guess i could get the card replaced but wanted to ask first Update: getting it re-paired did work mods you can delete this thread (I can't seem to find a way to do it personally)


It's probably best to leave it in case anyone else has the same issue and is looking for a fix.


----------



## pcarletti (Nov 5, 2011)

Got a v53 error this morning on VOD and went thru the painful comcast call - (cross posted in another thread) - Going to try again on Tuesday to see if I can find the tech who fixed it in 15 minutes!!



HarperVision said:


> It's probably best to leave it in case anyone else has the same issue and is looking for a fix.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

pcarletti said:


> Got a v53 error this morning on VOD and went thru the painful comcast call - (cross posted in another thread) - Going to try again on Tuesday to see if I can find the tech who fixed it in 15 minutes!!


It is best to call the comcast cablecard line during the week as I have found from experience that the best techs are working then and everything goes much smoother and a lot quicker when either doing initila card pairing or repairing after moving card to new unit.


----------

